# Went Test Riding... Need Opinions



## JC477 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well I went test riding today. I road a Felt, Specialized, and a Trek. I just wanted some opinions about what I need to be focused on. I think I found a good deal. A little background first. I haven't biked since I was a teenager and I'm now in my early 30s. That consisted of a Wal-mart MTB (was actually made in the US), so I was never a hardcore cyclist. Now I have been researching for about a year and now have some money to buy a bike. I'm pretty sure I want a road bike. I will be riding around my neighborhood, which will be about a 2 mile loop, but I can make it longer with some elevation changes if I decide too. I feel like a road bike gives me more options for increasing rides later on if I want to. However, I'm afraid to go buy an expensive bike and not really be into it and it sit in storage or be sold for half price. My goal is to get fit again, and lose about 20 lbs that I have put on over the past 2 years. So here goes my experience.

The Trek store. The owner was good about explaining everything to me. He really felt like I needed a hybrid. That's what I rode there. He said it would be a great way for me to get back into riding with a little more comfortable position and I could still ride long distances. I seem to remember at first him saying it would be good for up to an hour, but when I asked him later about riding over an hour, he still thought the hybrid was best. He asked me my budget and I told him about $800. He had me ride a 7.4FX... price $749  He said I wouldn't notice much difference if I dropped down to the 7.3FX.. price $649  again. If I'm going to test the waters, I don't think I need to spend that much on a hybrid. He said I could ride a road bike (1.1), but the store is on a busy highway and I was only able to ride the 7.5FX around the parking lot. There website advertises a basic fit (basically seat adjustment) with purchase and a correct size gurantee, 15% discount on accessories, and first free tune up. What I feel is the normal stuff. I just feel I was being steered toward a hybrid. What is your opinion... do I really need a hybrid given where I will be riding? 

Before going to the Trek store, I stopped and rode a Felt Z95. I liked the ride and the shifters (microshift). Friendly service. The man that helped me told me that the owner would do a fitting that including getting the seat right, adjusting the bars, etc. The bike is $899, a little more than I wanted to spend, but I liked it a lot. From the way the salesman talked, I would get free bottle cages, bottles, and a computer with purchase. The bad part is this store is also on a highway and included only a ride around the parking lot, but it was a larger parking lot.

The Specialized store had a left over 2010 Allez triple. When looking around last year this was my favorite shop. I was able to ride the Allez the most. There is a large neighborhood behind the shop. I rode until I was starting to get tired (wasn't long). The issues I have is the fit consist of a basic seat adjustment and I'm not sure the bike wasn't too small, but compared to the Z95 the Allez has more of an aggressive frame from my understanding. It just seemed like the seat was let up high, but then again I'm new at this. The mechanic said it looked right based on the amount the seat was above the handlebars. The great part is the bike can be bought for $623. There is a 10% discount on accessories and lifetime deraileur and brake adjustments. (There were no Secteurs in stock to ride).

I've really narrowed it down to the Felt and Specialized. I rode a 56cm in both, but I'm new and don't know what a bike that is too small or large feels like and given the difference in what the bikes is suppose to feel like I don't know that either was wrong. The Felt my have felt the same if I had rode it as long as I had the Specialized. Anyways sorry for writing a novel here  Anyone think the Felt having better components makes it worth the price increase. I think the Allez is a great deal. Here are links to the two.

BikePedia - 2010 Specialized Allez Triple Complete Bicycle

Z95 - Felt Bicycles


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

What's the goal here?

I think I'd go a little nuts lapping a 2 mile loop again and again. Although I do find myself excited about track racing, and that's a 400 meter loop again and again...

My cap for ride time on roads on a flat bar bike is around 15 or 30 minutes. But, I did modern dance and ballet in college.

If you are going to do flat bars, mountain bikes are designed to be ridden athletically and a hybrid doesn't do anything a mountain bike with slicks can't, while if you get interested in mountain biking later, you'll already have the bike.


----------



## JC477 (Jun 23, 2011)

My goal is to lose weight, approx. 20 lbs. I plan to work my way up to longer rides once I build endurance, so probably riding an hour or more at a time to really burn some calories. That's why I was thinking the road bike would be better.

It's funny you mention the mountain bike. I was just kinda thinking along the same lines myself. If I really wanted to take it easy getting back in, it would be better to spend less on a mountain bike and then have off road capabilities if/when I go to a road bike. However, I don't have an off road trail within 45 minutes of my house is one of the reasons I had narrowed it down to road bikes.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

maybe consider more if a relaxed geometry bike also

Specialized Bicycle Components : Secteur Triple


----------



## JC477 (Jun 23, 2011)

tednugent said:


> maybe consider more if a relaxed geometry bike also
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Secteur Triple


I was thinking of riding a Secteur and Allez, but they didn't have any Secteurs in stock or put together at least. I not planning on buying this week, so I may go back and see if I can ride one to compare the two.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

This is Road Bike Review. And as a loyal contributor to RBR, I tell you to get a road bike, either the Felt or the Specialized. You'll feel the speed. You'll feel the excitement. You'll want to do longer rides, which will help your fitness. Buy the one you think is the best looking, as it will give you extra motivation...making sure, of course that it fits your body measurements (something that is an absolute make or break situation).


----------



## JC477 (Jun 23, 2011)

I know what you are saying Mapei. My point is that if I'm going to get a hybrid, why not get a mountain bike instead. I'm pretty much set on getting a road bike.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I can't ride for more than an hour on flat bars, either. Or with the upright hybrid riding position. I know it seems counter-intuitive, but most people find road bikes more comfortable over the longer hauls. And I think I'd rather have the Felt with the compact crank and the 11-28 cassette. Unless you live in the mountains, you don't need a triple. I think the Z95 is a relaxed geometry model? IMO I think it's a better choice on balance than the Allez. Better frame, better components, 10 cog cassette as opposed to 8 speed, better all-around bike. If the guy's going to throw in $50 or so worth of accessories, that eases the sting a little of paying close to an extra $300. If the Specialzed's dealer's idea of a fitting is adjusting the seat so it "looks right", that's another reason to go with the Felt.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Since I can't relate to why someone would buy a mtb to ride on the road, reading through this thread, my advice is simple. 

For your (current) intended uses, I think a hybrid would suite you fine. Longer term, assuming your rides are extended, a drop bar bike - possibly endurance/ relaxed geo, like a Secteur - would be a worthwhile investment, ATMO.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

A Felt Z-series is a relaxed geometry bike, like the Roubaix/Secteur

The Allez is more of a competitor to the Felt F-series.

Riding a MTB on the road... sucks. Tried it many times... then got a road bike.

then got rid of the useless big chain ring on the MTB (for a bash guard covering the 32T chain ring)


----------



## pmpski_1 (Oct 7, 2009)

I've ridden a hybrid for the last couple of years and after just getting my first road bike I wish I would have just gone with the road bike in the first place. My goals started out as the same as yours, get in better shape, lose some weight, etc etc, but now I'm going on longer rides with other riders and it's turned into something more than just an alternative to the gym.

What I've found, and what has completely surprised me, is that the position on a road bike is much more comfortable than the position on my hybrid. This is with a pro-fit that came half price with the purchase of the bike.

It sounds like you'll be good with either the Specialized or the Felt, but I ride a Z85 and love it.

Edit: Re: 45 minute drive to trails - I've had plenty of "hobbies" over the years that I've lost interest in due to not having quick access to them. One of the best things about cycling is that I get on my bike in the driveway and I'm off.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I still see myself as more of a mountain biker, but it takes a real act of discipline for me to ride my MTB mid-week. After I've done other things during the day, I'd rather hop on my road bike and ride straight from my front door.

I have more fun once I'm actually on trails, and it's important to me to improve my bike handling skills more than one off-road ride a week will do. But, it's hard to argue with convenience.


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

It sounds like the LHS wants to sell you a hybrid so it is not take up space in the shop.

A mtb would be the more cost effective solution in the long run over a hybrid. Just change the tires to slick 26 x 1.50 if you want to ride on the road.


----------



## JC477 (Jun 23, 2011)

It seems like everyone is thinking road bike, like I was / am. I think I should go back and ride a Secteur. 1. I need to feel the difference between the Allez and Secteur and 2. I need to discuss fit with them more. It may have been the person I was talking to, but I feel like the fit should involve more than adjusting the seat up and down a couple of times and then having me get on and saying it looks good. He said they could do a comprehensive fit (BG Fit), but I need to ride first. However, I feel the initial fit should be more involved. Similar to how they described the fitting at the Felt store.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've sometimes thought about the timing of a fitting.

When I bought my bike, the shop said, "Congratulations, good luck!" I don't know if it was that shop, or if it wasn't such a thing in 1999, or maybe they'd have helped me out with it if I'd been able to buy shoes from them. But, there it is. I figured it out myself, somewhat badly in retrospect, and rode for years that way before paying for a fit in 2007 or so.

Bike fit's a bit of a moving target. You can't really fit someone who doesn't know how to pedal with at least decent form. And as your power output goes up, you're likely to want to be a little further forward and a little lower on the bike.

So I wonder if the best time for a more comprehensive fit, if someone's only going to do it once, would be after the first 100 miles or so, like the initial tuneup after the bearings and housings break in.

It's worth note that pros get their fits tweaked every year, and well-funded amateurs sometimes do additional fit sessions over time too.


----------



## JC477 (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, I don't feel like I need a comprehensive fit now or anytime soon. My thing is that none of the shops did more than adjust the height of the seat and put air in the tires for the test ride. However, the Felt store did mention a more of a in depth fit instead of saying "You looked good on it to me. I could take another look." Shouldn't they at least be looking to see if the saddle is too far forward or backwards? Again, I don't think I was talking to a normal salesman (it was lunch time) so maybe he isn't the one who normally does the initial set up. I really like the place. They make you feel welcome and are friendly.

What does everyone feel like the initial fit should involve?


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

If you asked the same question on a mtb forum, would they tell you to go for a road bike or a mtb bike?

Don't let people on the Internet talk you into something you don't want.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JC477 said:


> It seems like everyone is thinking road bike, like I was / am. I think I should go back and ride a Secteur. 1. I need to feel the difference between the Allez and Secteur and 2. I need to discuss fit with them more. It may have been the person I was talking to, but I feel like the fit should involve more than adjusting the seat up and down a couple of times and then having me get on and saying it looks good. He said they could do a comprehensive fit (BG Fit), but I need to ride first. However, I feel the initial fit should be more involved. Similar to how they described the fitting at the Felt store.


FWIW, I think both of your points are absolutely valid, so my suggestion is to pursue both. 

Some people seem to think going into a shop and letting them steer the customer is the way it works, but IMO/E it's a two way deal. They ask questions, you offer info. As the process plays out, if there's something you think should be attended to, make it known. How the shop responds to valid concerns (like yours) will tell you a lot about how the shop operates and how receptive they are likely to be in the future. On balance, if the customer pushes to find a limit to the shops accommodations, they're likely to find it. 

Re: the BG FIT, if it's included in the price of the bike, by all means avail yourself of it. If OTOH, there's an additional cost incurred, at this stage I'd say hold off. A standard fitting should suffice for the time being, but it consists of much more than setting saddle height.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

JC477 said:


> What does everyone feel like the initial fit should involve?


Having just done a ton of bike shopping and having visited many shops in the process, I'd say this:

1) Bike mounted in trainer.
2) Adjust seat height and fore/aft position.
3) Stem position on the steerer tube (swap with spacers if necessary), and / or switch stem orientation (angled up or down).
4) Handlebar rotation.
5) Stem swap if the price of the bike is high enough. For bargains some dealers may charge extra for swapping the stem which I think is fair. If it's a high dollar bike, a swap to a stem of identical quality / price should be included in the purchase.

I'd also say that for the initial fitting all of these steps should be done with your feedback to achieve maximum comfort for you. It may not be the most "aero" or most efficient but it'll help you enjoy riding and get lots of miles under your belt.

The above steps are different for mountain bikes. Personally, I'd stay clear of hybrids unless all you want is a bike to ride around on with your family, around town or short commutes (coffee shop, farmers market, beer run, etc.). But it sounds like you have higher goals.

Lastly, I'd advice to ride as many bikes and go to as many different shops as you can stand (it is fun in the beginning but it'll get to a point where you just want to go ride your own bike  )


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

JC477 said:


> The mechanic said it looked right based on the amount the seat was above the handlebars.


 I think the mechanic doesn't really know what he's talking about. A seat can be above, equal, or below the handlebars. It's what ever YOU find comfortable.

Regarding the shops that you can't test ride... I wouldn't go there, even if they have the best price. Riding the bike is THE most important thing you can do. Saving $$$ is no good if you wind up with a bike that's not comfortable.

Do NOT be afraid to look at hybrids. They are road bikes too! If it is what you find comfy and will get you to ride more, it's the right choice.

This hybrid is pretty sweet! And only $3300.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

JC477 said:


> Well, I don't feel like I need a comprehensive fit now or anytime soon. My thing is that none of the shops did more than adjust the height of the seat and put air in the tires for the test ride. However, the Felt store did mention a more of a in depth fit instead of saying "You looked good on it to me. I could take another look." Shouldn't they at least be looking to see if the saddle is too far forward or backwards? Again, I don't think I was talking to a normal salesman (it was lunch time) so maybe he isn't the one who normally does the initial set up. I really like the place. They make you feel welcome and are friendly.
> 
> What does everyone feel like the initial fit should involve?


Doing more than adjusting the saddle height takes a whole lot more work. I think it's also not terribly difficult to get an idea of whether the reach on the bike is in the ballpark without doing more.

If a bike feels ballpark to you but you're not sure if it's really right, bring it up with your sales person. You might get some grumbling, but you shouldn't buy something you're not sure about.

When I bought my 'cross bike more recently, I wasn't quite sure about the size they put me on at first. I told them I wanted to try the next size down. I got some pushback because they had to build one and it's not the greatest shop, but I told them I wasn't buying until I rode it. So they took my number and called me a couple days later, when they'd had a chance to build it.

By contrast, a shop I like better in NY had a smaller bike built for me the same day that I initially went to look at their bikes. And no flak about it either.


----------



## JC477 (Jun 23, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> FWIW, I think both of your points are absolutely valid, so my suggestion is to pursue both.
> 
> Some people seem to think going into a shop and letting them steer the customer is the way it works, but IMO/E it's a two way deal. They ask questions, you offer info. As the process plays out, if there's something you think should be attended to, make it known. How the shop responds to valid concerns (like yours) will tell you a lot about how the shop operates and how receptive they are likely to be in the future. On balance, if the customer pushes to find a limit to the shops accommodations, they're likely to find it.
> 
> Re: the BG FIT, if it's included in the price of the bike, by all means avail yourself of it. If OTOH, there's an additional cost incurred, at this stage I'd say hold off. A standard fitting should suffice for the time being, but it consists of much more than setting saddle height.


The BG Fit is not included in the price of the bike. Therefore, that is why I'm concerned with the fit I may get. I definitely need to go back and press the issue of what kind of basic fit I'm going to get from them. I also need to ride the Felt again... more than just a lap around the parking lot. I took a ride on the Trek hybrid in between these two (allez and z95) and I think a back to back ride would help.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JC477 said:


> The BG Fit is not included in the price of the bike. Therefore, that is why I'm concerned with the fit I may get. *I definitely need to go back and press the issue of what kind of basic fit I'm going to get from them*. I also need to ride the Felt again... more than just a lap around the parking lot. I took a ride on the Trek hybrid in between these two (allez and z95) and I think a back to back ride would help.


As I mentioned previously, if the BG FIT were included (no charge) I'd definitely suggest you avail yourself of it, but because (as fitness/ flexibility improve) fit slowly evolves, a standard fitting suffices for most noobs.

I completely agree that you should ask for a general description of a standard fitting from the Specialized shop (_any_ shop, for that matter), but I don't see a need for concern at this point. It's possible the same fitter that does the BG FIT will do your fitting - something you might want to ask. 

Basically (after the rider has been sized) a standard fitting consists of setting the three saddle adjustments, then setting the stem/ bars to accommodate both reach and drop. Test ride after that initial fit with tweaks from there. Better shops add a couple of perks (no charge stem swaps/ additional time allotted for tweaks), but what I've described generally applies.

If clipless pedals/ shoes are purchased from the shop, they'll install the pedals/ cleats and adjust as needed. Being an integral part of fit, oftentimes requiring saddle adjustments, consider this purchase when shopping for bikes, but it's not essential. 

I also agree that you need to test ride bikes out on the road.. and for some duration. Focus on fit/ feel, ride and handling. Back to back testing using equalized tire pressures is a plus, because your memory of the previous rides is still fresh and the ride qualities won't be influenced by differing pressures.

Lastly, re: the _type_ of bike to purchase, you've gotten some fairly broad (and at times, conflicting) advice. My advice is to take it all in and (as best you can) decide how each bike might fit your current (as well as longer term) goals.


----------



## maggie198 (Apr 23, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> As I mentioned previously, if the BG FIT were included (no charge) I'd definitely suggest you avail yourself of it, but because (as fitness/ flexibility improve) fit slowly evolves, a standard fitting suffices for most noobs.
> 
> I completely agree that you should ask for a general description of a standard fitting from the Specialized shop (_any_ shop, for that matter), but I don't see a need for concern at this point. It's possible the same fitter that does the BG FIT will do your fitting - something you might want to ask.
> 
> ...


The fitting described above usually occurs after you've chosen your bike. A quick sizing is all that is usually done when you're just trying the bike to possibly purchase. Keep in mind that it often happens that the person sizing you is the fitter as well, and they are mentally judging noting the fit of your body to the bike size/frame. And watching you ride they can be soaking up that knowledge/info to fit you as well. The BG Fit is a decent fitting system offered by Specialized dealers and involves the use of computer images. I had my newest bike fit that way and I'm quite happy.



PJ352 said:


> Lastly, re: the _type_ of bike to purchase, you've gotten some fairly broad (and at times, conflicting) advice. My advice is to take it all in and (as best you can) decide how each bike might fit your current (as well as longer term) goals.


Good advice. Only you can decide what's best for you. I personally would not want to do road riding on a mountain bike, even with slicks. But my daughter does. It's a heavy bike but she's pretty fast on it. She'd be a heck of a lot faster on a road bike, though!

I'm in the process of helping a friend buy a road bike after several rides with me on his mountain bike where he struggled to keep up. His first ride on a road bike he just took off like a bat outta hell! All of the energy he was previously expending on the mountain bike was put into immediate forward momentum on the road bike. He had tried the Allez first and liked it very much.

One of my bikes is a hybrid that's considered a flat bar road bike, a Cannondale Quick 3. It can be had for around $700-$800, and is very road-ish. I love this bike and it's very nimble and quick, not much slower than many aluminum frame road bikes I tried (which is one reason I ended up with a carbon framed road bike). That Allez you mentioned would be a fine first road bike, and though a triple wouldn't be my first choice because of weight, it will give you more gears for climbing. That's a very good price, too. Good luck with your decision!


----------

